# Stephen Colbet Gets Head Shaved in Iraq



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 8, 2009)

http://www.military.com/news/articl...aq.html?col=1186032320397&ESRC=topstories.RSS



> "It must be nice here in Iraq because I understand some of you keep coming back again and again," he said during the taping of the first show on Sunday. "You've earned so many frequent flyer miles, you've earned a free ticket to Afghanistan."


----------



## Dave Leverich (Jun 8, 2009)

My respect for him went way up for him after reading about his entire trip there.


----------



## girlbug2 (Jun 9, 2009)

Stephen Colbert's a class act, and quite possibly the smartest man on television.


----------



## Big Don (Jun 9, 2009)

I'd like to :lol: over the way the title of this thread is abbreviated... but, family site...


----------



## jim777 (Jun 9, 2009)

I heard some of this on the radio this morning and it was pretty funny. A bit with Colbert claiming the General wasn't high ranking enough to order him to cut his hair, and then suddenly you could hear the President saying, "General, cut this man's hair" (you couldn't tell obviously from the radio, whether the President was on video or just audio to the audience, but probably the former). Colbert said, "Mr. President, could you actually hear our conversation? Are our spy satellites really that good?" And the Pres responded, "No, my ears are just that big"  The crowd was loving it, which is all that matters


----------

